# Alternatives.. Braid



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I love Nitlon and the Daiwa Sensor although its hard to find it in the bigger spools here and they are both expensive. I'm looking for about the 40-50 lb mark in the big spools 500 - 1200. I like the softness of the Nitlon / Daiwa..... Ive tried tuff line but its a bit straw like and 'tough'... does anyone suggest something that I should try.......................... thats reliable and thin diameter.. not exxy

Woppie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

woppie......you have a problem... :shock:

I think its called.

ihavetoomuchtackleandcantstopthinkingaboutit -arosis.

also known as Tackle Horders Disease.. 

Your solution (if you're brave enough to admit that you have a problem) is to donate some of your favourite (ie most expensive) stuff to other less fortunate AKFF members who have the other common affliction.

i'dlovetohavetoomuchtacklebutcantbloodyaffordit-arosis

Also known as Tight-Arse Syndrome.. 

If you need help with offloading some of your gear then just let me know...... :lol: :twisted: ;-)

ps I have no idea about your current braid problem,,, just buy whatever's on special at Big-W like the rest of us T-A-S sufferers..

Sincerely.

Davey G


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Woppie,

Some of the Japanese and US sites have braid in the lengths and size you are after.
If you have the time and money (obviously you do) and a healthy Paypal account, a guy like you could find heaps of goodies. :twisted:

I will send you a good link shortly.

Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DaveyG !!!!! As you can see by this thread I'm trying not to buy THE brand !!!! I'm going for the cheaper alternative!!!!! I probably do have a bit too much gear - your right... but for my main set up.. I'm now sweet.... !!!!! Ive bought all my noice stuff from OS and Ive saved heaps ... I'll pay what some people pay for a nice reel here and then upgrade it x 3 with an ebay deal... so I paid less on Ebay for the Saltiga than what I would have paid for the Catalina here...

Anyhow thats my excuse... you should see them all shiny and oily on my rack in the office --- i just stare at them sometimes............ eace: eace: eace:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Davey G said:


> woppie......you have a problem... :shock:
> 
> I think its called.
> 
> ...


careful dAVE - IT'S CONTAGIOUS - I myself have a severe case and I believe its incurable. I was just at the tackle store and they had Nomad stickbaits at $60 a pop. Fine. Except I didn't just want one - I, without too much convincing, found myself NEEDING one :twisted:

Woppie - Tuf Line XP off ebay...thin diameter, nice to use and I picked up 300 yards of 80lb for the princely sum of $AUS31 the other day 

(and yes the Stella arrived :lol: I was pestering the bloke and saying it should be here, where is it etc etc...It arrived and I checked the postal date - 9 days after I ordered it!! Hey at least I have it...and yes it's sweet


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

ihavetoomuchtackleandcantstopthinkingaboutit -arosis

I have a nasty case........ 










And I blame Basspro.com and the strong Aussie dollar 8)

Look closely you will see tuffline XP and power-pro.

300yds for $19.99US +$21.80 AUD

I think they are both excellent braid and can be picked up cheap out of the US.
The 'straw' effect is reduced with use.
$80US for 1200 yds of Tuffline + postage
$120US for 1500 yds of Power-Pro + postage

An alternate would be Stren Superbraid - Much more supple out of the pack than the others in my experience.
$120-170 US for 1500 yds of Stren + postage

1 200 yards = 1 097.28 meters
1 500 yards = 1 371.6 meters


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Poly

I like your shop !!!!! Even keeping them still in their wrapper !!! HAhahahaah Youve got it Baaaad,,, and i dont feel nearly as !!!! Thanks - I'll email my counceller that shot..

So Stren is nice and limp do you think.. and reputable ????

Regards

Woppie

PS Keep it up


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Poly whats that top LHS... is it bigmouthbilly bass !! looks like it could be - cmon fess up !!!!


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

You will be hard pressed to find nitlon in anything greater than 300m. I have seen 500m but not sure if it is still brought in. I buy a lot of tackle out of Japan and have tried most of the PE braids from there and nothing compares to Nitlon. The closest one would be Bionic, then td sensor or bass hard. Problem with Bionic is it appears to have a slightly larger dia re. poundage. However, I have been told you can get it in larger spools by special order.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info bear claw.... so is Bionic soft / limp ?????? I might have to go the Nitlon......have you tried Samurai Daiwa... is that the base cheapest daiwa braid ??


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

wopfish said:


> So Stren is nice and limp do you think.. and reputable ????


I have got a spool of 30lb Stren and 30lb tuff line and yes the Stren is limper and softer.

I can cut a few pieces off and send them to you if you want.
Stren is becoming more widely available in Aust so your local should have some.

It's USA made and I have never has an issue with it.
Disclaimer: I have only used it in the lighter strengths. But would happily spool any of my reels with it.

Bionic is very good, But as Bearclaw mentioned it tend to be thicker for any given line class.
And being Aussie made you are going to pay a premium for it - Although you already are for the Japanese braids.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Go on wopfish you know you want too. If you buy such a great reel such as a saltiga, you might as well buy the PE sensor braid for it. The ultimate setup and worth every cent. ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like I might go the Sensor..... but i need to fill a reel and have at least a couple of refillls in case I get spooled ... so i'm still searching......

so thin, limp and in a big roll... sounds like the old fella hahahahah


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey Poly whats that top LHS... is it bigmouthbilly bass !! looks like it could be - cmon fess up !!!!


A pack of chatterbaits....

And if you don't know what they are there is about 16 pages you can read on this very forum....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cmon - its big mouth - TAKE ME TO THE RIVER !!!!! DROP ME IN THE WATER !!!!! Ive got one too !!! Sing a long cmon !!!


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Cmon - its big mouth - TAKE ME TO THE RIVER !!!!! DROP ME IN THE WATER !!!!! Ive got one too !!! Sing a long cmon !!!


Heres a little song I wrote, you might want to sing it note for note..dont worry, be happy !! :lol: :? 

Do I feel a billy bass poll in the making?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Old habits die hard - I couldnt go past the Nitlon in the end - even at 50lb its soft and limp (no not me) - Ive spooled it up and i would say theres enough on the 300 meters to do it again - so pretty pleased......... Cant wait now to nails some GTS !!!!!

Woppie


----------

